# البوم نفسي بتغنيلك - فريق التسبيح



## helmut (22 يونيو 2008)

ده لينك البوم نفسي بتغنيلك لفريق التسبيح الرائع


http://www.4shared.com/dir/5874031/c31eaf5b/Nafsy_Betghaneelak.html



30:


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حصررررررررري نفسي بتغنيلك لفريق التسبيح كامل*

ميرررررررررسى جدا يا helmut
الشريط ماكنش موجود فى المنتدى خالص
وشريط جميل الصراحة انا بحب فريق التسبيح جدا
ربنا يبارك عملك وخدمتك​


----------



## stmarygirl (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حصررررررررري نفسي بتغنيلك لفريق التسبيح كامل*

ميرسى جدا
مجهود رائع


----------



## helmut (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حصررررررررري نفسي بتغنيلك لفريق التسبيح كامل*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرررررررررسى جدا يا Helmut
> الشريط ماكنش موجود فى المنتدى خالص
> وشريط جميل الصراحة انا بحب فريق التسبيح جدا
> ربنا يبارك عملك وخدمتك​



شكرا جينا على ردك  انا افضل فريق التسبيح وفريق الحياة الافضل من بين جميع الفرق الموسيقية 
الرب يباركك


----------



## BeBo0o0o (4 فبراير 2009)

*حصريا وقبل اى حد...شريط نفسي بتغنيلك...لفريق التسبيح..CdQ 128 Kbps(ارجـــــو التثــبيت)..*

حصريا شريط نفسى بتغنيلك
ل فريق التسبيــــــــــــح





*****



Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
Format : Mp3
Size : 44MB
*****




Track_1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kgilnizlyzu




Track_2
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mz5lnofmydc




Track_3
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?x2mmym2uf2j




Track_4
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wzukzdrz1ol




Track_5
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mjymj52yzmz




Track_6
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?njizzjuigno




Track_7
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?metvrhnvtiz




Track_8
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?my1hmvzucdm




Track_9
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vnzzyeymyjt




Track_10
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xnvzkm5fzmo




Track_11
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?oa2jonnnjww




Track_12
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hyzgjmyin1t



_ _


+++
صلوا لاجل ضعفى
+++

+++BeBo0o+++


++++++مش محتاج غير صلوتكم ليــــــــــــــــــــــا++++++​


----------



## cobcob (4 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع مكرر 
لذلك تم دمجه  مع سابقه​*


----------



## caro/كارو (6 مارس 2009)

انا اعدت ادور عليه كتير جدا على النت لكن ملقيتهوش بجد شكرا


----------



## porio (6 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على الشريط الجميل دة
كنت بادور عليه
ربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## ebram90 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا الرب يباركم


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*واااااااااااااااااااااو خصوصا ترنيمه انا ندمكان وجاى تعبان وكلى اثام رائع
ترانيم جميله
ربنا يباركك بجد​*


----------



## غصن زيتون (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى على الشريط 
ربنا يبارك عملكم ​


----------



## music_jojo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييير الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك على الالبوم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

